# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  IRS records exempt from Privacy Act

## Bradley in DC

http://openregs.com/regulations/view/99901

Privacy Act; Implementation

October 8, 2009 - 74 FR 51777 - Download Full Notice: Text | PDF

In accordance with the requirements of the Privacy Act of 1974, as amended, the Department of the Treasury exempts a new Internal Revenue Service (IRS) system of records entitled ``Treasury/IRS 50.222--Tax Exempt/Government Entities (TE/GE) Case Management Records'' from certain provisions of the Privacy Act.

----------

